# QD for removing dust... NEVER AGAIN



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

yesterday, I used some QD to remove some dust from my car. today I washed it. and after drying it and putting it in the sun, the whole side was covered with horizontal swirls, as if I went through a automatic carwash... and it looks like holograms on the side, like you can see where I started and stopped my wiping...
and I removed a bird bomb, but the impression of it is still in the paint... how fast does this bite into the paint? it was on max a few hours... and I have bmw paint...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very quickly, especially if it's in the sun, this compounds the problem further. It's not pretty at all


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

this is quit frustrating If your spening over €100 a month for equipment and stuff to keep the car as clean as possible... 
Well, it's polishing time again I quess


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> this is quit frustrating If your spening over €100 a month for equipment and stuff to keep the car as clean as possible...
> Well, it's polishing time again I quess


Do you have prima amigo! I've found this very good at filling/helping remove bird etching. Use on a mf pad and really work into the etching with some pressure, after 30 seconds or so you may have very good results


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

no, will have a look for it.
I've got ag srp, but I'll polish the car anyway... just don't want it happening again afterwards...


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

I've stopped using a qd altogether now other than after washing or waxing , better to just jet wash the car first to remove all the dust


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I normally use a water can to make the car wet. but I'm starting to think this doesn't remove enough loose dirt.
So, after a while now, I will have to invest pre-wash or snow foam... and my hobby is getting even more expensive


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

It's probably ur specific qd. Half the qds I've tried give almost no lubrication at all.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I use Meguiars Gold Class QD...


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Unless you are doing a full wash. Do not touch you paint!

I remember reading somewhere, may be on the back of a QD bottle, that the QD will lift the dust.

My car looked great in the garage. Pulled it out into sunshine. Swirl City!!! I had caused lots of damage. Gggggrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

The Junkman has a series of 4 videos on using waterless wash correctly. However, you can the same process for QD.






I do believe there is nothing quick in this Detailing lark.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I keep being sceptic about waterless wash, or even ONR... just don't trust it... and now, I won't use QD anymore aswell! I was thinking if it could be inflicted by a older wafel drying towel aswel?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i leave mine between washes ..just localy remove any bird mess with a wet mf


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a "California" duster just for the dust!! works for me and doesn't mar the paint, mind you I have Hard body on, so that "may" be what's stopping any further marring!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

always said dont remove dust with a qd just creating tooth paste where would the dust go? with using a qd just doesnt add up! ONR is perfectly safe and an very handy product car can be cleaned in 10 mins before im going out or first thing in the morning to give it a freshener up. tbh those who say it isnt safe its purely down to user error.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

never used it before, but I can't stop thinking you don't "flush" the dirt away, so you must be grinding it across the paint...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above, i did actually say once before, don't use a qd for removing dust! It's for clean paintwork only, hence swirl city. You're best bet is to use a prewash, then rinse and shampoo


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Quick detailers are used for *light dust *removal. Anything more than that requires either waterless car wash (Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere) or traditional/ rinseless car wash. 
If vehicle has more than just light dust a car duster could be used first before application of a quick detailer.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with what has been said, detailing is about precision where no quick fix is possible, in only touching the car can these swirls be created, QD is a great product when used sympathetically at the appropriate time as an integral part of the washing process.

I never even say the D word near my black car........:lol:

Have a #dustfreeday.

John Tht.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

it had only light dust on it. and for everyone , where do you draw the line? some people will see it as light dust when it really isn't.
and what's the point of QD then? after I've washed my car it's clean and shiny, no need for a QD as it doesn't give a boost to the protection.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> it had only light dust on it. and for everyone , where do you draw the line? some people will see it as light dust when it really isn't.
> and what's the point of QD then? after I've washed my car it's clean and shiny, no need for a QD as it doesn't give a boost to the protection.


Don't use it for any dust whatsoever. Just get some prewash, let it soak for a bit, then rinse and wash as you would usually and you'll be fine. 
Spraying a qd on paintwork and spreading it about with a MF or whatever, then you're asking for trouble. The dust particles are scratchng the paint. 'Fine dust' or not it's abrasive


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I would never use a QD to remove dust I would just leave it dusty.

Only contact you should make is with a wash mitt and very gently no pressure. I dont even use a towel just rinse after with 0ppm water sheeting it dry.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't believe some of the remarks in this thread, especially in asking where
the dust goes. Using a QD for dust removal could not be simpler, and also
perfectly safe. If you have ended up with swirls on hard paint, then that _is_
user error, not the QD, or the cloth!

There is a technique in using either a QD or ONR for cleaning off dust. It's very
simple and fully discussed here.

I've used this method for over 4 years now, and I still don't feel the need to
machine polish the car for the first time - oh and the paint on my Renault is
almost as soft as found on many cars from the Far East...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've used QD's a lot, never had any problems. just never used them just for dust.
I've read your how-to and that's how I use it, just don't let it dwell as it's a QD


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> I keep being sceptic about waterless wash, or even ONR... just don't trust it... and now, I won't use QD anymore aswell! I was thinking if it could be inflicted by a older wafel drying towel aswel?


Really, there is nothing to fear from waterless washes and as for not trusting
ONR, what's not to trust? It's a proven technology that has not only stood
the test of time, each incarnation of it brings improvements in performance.

Actually, more damage than enough can be caused in the drying stages. 
This is especially so if you use a _dry_ MF towel! I know, that sounds totally 
bonkers, but if you don't lightly dampen an MF cloth before placing it on your
paint, you do add significantly to the risk of marring.

The _only_time to ever put a dry MF cloth on your paint is when buffing-off
potions from surfaces that you _know_ are clean. At all other times, always
but always lightly dampen them first. This is what makes ONR so very useful
as a drying aid.


Blackmondie said:


> ...I just don't let it dwell, as it's a QD


That could be the cause of your problem. Most _cleaning_ QDs like ONR at its 
QD strength and FK#146 use the dwell time quite effectively. Whereas, a QD 
like FK#425 I would never use as a cleaner - that's only ever applied to paint
I _know_ is clean. Point: to restore a just-waxed look when needed.

What I cant get my head around is how a QD can cause holograms...:doublesho
They are usually caused by poor polishing or over-egging the layers of sealant
or wax. 


Blackmondie said:


> I normally use a water can to make the car wet. but I'm starting to think this doesn't remove enough loose dirt.
> So, after a while now, I will have to invest pre-wash or snow foam... and my hobby is getting even more expensive


Having given this some more thought, I'm really wondering what the real cause
of your grief is. Perhaps it's time to step back and take stock, before embarking
on a huge spending spree that you're more than likely to regret!

First off, I don't think that the QD is to blame. Secondly, there really is no need
to go to the extremes of snow-foam. Certainly, if you don't collect the waste 
water, it creates an environmental nightmare and it probably won't solve your 
problem. For light dust, then you need a QD at the cleaning end of the spectrum.

Have a look at Post #149 in this thread...
then jump to Post #194 in the same thread
I've written at some length about MF cloths in the latter link. The point of this
bit is to encourage you to see if you can simplify your approach rather than add
all sorts of degrees of complexity. Hopefully, it'll work for you too.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I appreciate this all, but I've never had problems like this before, amd I've been washing and detailing for a while now, and not just my car,... only thing I did different is use the Meguiars Gold Class Quick Detailer to remove dust ( sand) from the car, as this is not a Rinsless Wash, but a pure QD, you do not, and can not lit it dwell. as it would evaporate to much amd would leave marks...
and it doens't leave holograms, but more clouding to the paint... probably by not buffing enough, but then I would have had even more scratchea. bottom line, I'll only use a QD as a drying aid, never to remove dust again


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used Qds for years with no problems. Really cant see the fuss here. 

Fk425 all the way. :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

each to their own i guess, to me the risk just isnt worth it (still cant see it being safe) when theres ONR out there so much safer and just as quick.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

with the ONR (optimum no rinse) do you have to rinse the washmitt every pass you take, or do you do 1 panel or 1/2 panel and then rinse?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There are a number of slightly different ways of using ONR. Lowiepete's guide is excellent and well worth the time to read and then reread it.

Couple of different videos showing some (slightly) different approaches











ONR is not for everyone in the same way a wax is not for everyone but it has been around for many years and so far the forums are not full of people complaining that ONR damaged their paint


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> (I used) the Meguiars Gold Class Quick Detailer to remove dust (sand) from the car,


You did what?:doublesho Seriously?:doublesho

Ahhh, lovely fluffy sand; and then you claim that you don't trust ONR.:wall:
I knew there was more to this story than met the eye. Only one thing to blame 
here - fundamental user error - quite what possessed you is clearly a mystery!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The OP's main gripe is with a QD not ONR.
As the thread title suggests, and i personally don't blame him not using a QD for removing dust because i wouldn't, no matter the method used


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

dust is practically always sand, or has sand particles in it. 
amd if it's a good lube, it would/should work. and again, it wasn't ONR, but a real QD. big difference!!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

To QD or not to QD ?? the question I would ask is, If there's that much "contaminate" dust or other, when does the car need "dusting" or a complete wash??  as I've previously said for "DUST I use a California DUSTER" this is in my opinion the dust that finds it's way onto my car overnight whilst parked outside my house, at work however over the same time period, my car gets covered in all types of "dust" cement dust, factory fallout etc, and I wouldn't think about using a "duster" for that!! the only way to remove that stuff "safely" IMO, is a quick wash with a decent shampoo, and if you have used a sealant or some such product I believe that would be all you need to do!!

QD's do a job, but I simply wouldn't use them to remove the latter example I used in my above post.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Blackmondie said:


> dust is practically always sand, or has sand particles in it.
> amd if it's a good lube, it would/should work. and again, it wasn't ONR, but a real QD. big difference!!


Well just throwing it out there from a personal point of view... But I've never classed sand as dust.... I class household dust as 'dust', airbourne particles that settle, maybe pollen but not alot more than that, certainly not sand that frequently comes down in our rain... Anything more than 'dust' and you need to wash the car.

I'm very much in agreement with Ianrobbo and also bero... I've used QD's for years with no problems but if the car needs a wash, I wash it .


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> Well just throwing it out there from a personal point of view... But I've never classed sand as dust.... I class household dust as 'dust', airbourne particles that settle, maybe pollen but not alot more than that, certainly not sand that frequently comes down in our rain... Anything more than 'dust' and you need to wash the car.
> 
> I'm very much in agreement with Ianrobbo and also bero... I've used QD's for years with no problems but if the car needs a wash, I wash it .


I agree with this.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

when its windy especially last year in the summer, the wind carried alot of sand in it


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> when its windy especially last year in the summer, the wind carried alot of sand in it


Then that's when you wash and not QD. :detailer:


----------



## TheFrankenberry (Mar 31, 2013)

I was recently shown how to properly use a "QD" for minor cleanup purposes. Fold your MF into quarters, spritz the MF, then liberally spray the paint. Now ROLL the quartered MF so you're using only the "edge", and use it only once. You should get at least 3 good "edges" per quarter, so 24 swipes per MF towel.

I was also under the impression that QDs were best for immediately after a wash. If wanting to QD for cleansing purposes, then use a waterless wash spray (I use Ultima Waterless Wash Plus+). Can't say I've had any issues with this.

If it was sand, sheeting water and a wash would be my method.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> ...if your spending over €100 a month for equipment and stuff to keep the car as clean as possible...


Wow, if I had a budget like that, my car would be regularly being treated by
a professional and I'd want it totally spotless, like forever :detailer:

I baulk at the idea of spending that amount a year, and no, I'm not tight! Indeed
I have around 4 cars to occasionally deal with and I still have enough waxes to
last me several lifetimes.

**In best Dalek voice** Simplify! Simplify! :lol:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Wow, if I had a budget like that, my car would be regularly being treated by
> a professional and I'd want it totally spotless, like forever :detailer:
> 
> I baulk at the idea of spending that amount a year, and no, I'm not tight! Indeed
> ...


I've got three horses running around, so €100 a month on a car is not much. Don't want it to be done by a professional, otherwise the fun is gone...
and spending it is not only exterior. You'll never see my interior dirty, I spend to much time in that car to be in a dirty car.
sand and dust, if you see it on my car like it's flying around here, it looks like dust. If you can simply blow it away, what's the point of using a product?? take it for a spin and it's gone. Wouldn't bother taking a QD for that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My daily driver's got a weeks worth of lovely sticky dew, building site dust and lord knows what else! Fun and games for me tomorrow then :lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> My daily driver's got a weeks worth of lovely sticky dew, building site dust and lord knows what else! Fun and games for me tomorrow then :lol:


 You lucky devil!!:thumb: nowt like a good ol wash and polish up from grubby to great!!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> yesterday, I used some QD to remove some dust from my car. today I washed it. and after drying it and putting it in the sun, the whole side was covered with horizontal swirls, as if I went through a automatic carwash... and it looks like holograms on the side, like you can see where I started and stopped my wiping...
> and I removed a bird bomb, but the impression of it is still in the paint... how fast does this bite into the paint? it was on max a few hours... and I have bmw paint...


Having BMW paint doesn't help to be honest & that is not BMW bashing this time either. Their paint is known in the trade (bodyshop) to be pretty rubbish to be fair.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> You lucky devil!!:thumb: nowt like a good ol wash and polish up from grubby to great!!


Lol you're bang on mate, can't wait to get stuck in:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you're overreacting. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol you're bang on mate, can't wait to get stuck in:thumb:


if you're not having fun, why do you do it?because it bores you so you can sleep or just because you have to much time on your hands?
even Mike Phillips says he has fun doing it? now why is that so funny??


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> no, will have a look for it.
> I've got ag srp, but I'll polish the car anyway... just don't want it happening again afterwards...


Ag srp is just full of fillers. So as you've cleaned it with your QD you've wiped away the fillers showing the holograms and swirls


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> if you're not having fun, why do you do it?because it bores you so you can sleep or just because you have to much time on your hands?
> even Mike Phillips says he has fun doing it? now why is that so funny??


Err because it's dirty ? :tumbleweed: I'm a chippy and work on a building site it's unavoidable, i use my motor everyday. Some of us have to work for a living


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Err because it's dirty ? :tumbleweed: I'm a chippy and work on a building site it's unavoidable, i use my motor everyday. Some of us have to work for a living


if I would do it just becauae it's dirty, I wouldn't spend so much time on it.
and why woulf you think I don't need to work for a living? everything I have I hace worked and still work for it, very hard, many hours...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> if I would do it just becauae it's dirty, I wouldn't spend so much time on it.
> and why woulf you think I don't need to work for a living? everything I have I hace worked and still work for it, very hard, many hours...


I didn't say you didn't work ?? You asked me if i've got loads of time on my hands, and i'm saying no i ain't, i work most of the time. No point washing my daily motor for it to get dirty again the next day, maybe some do which is fine.
I didn't actually say i didn't enjoy cleaning it i was being sarcastic, if you read my post properly, you'll see that i responded to another member and agreed that there's nothing like cleaning a car covered in sh!t, if you pardon my french, it's not the only motor i've got, i've got an S5 in my garage. My little A3 is just transport for me and my tools, it's not a 'showcar'.
Not sure where the 'mike philips' bit comes into it ?


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I removed a bird bomb, but the impression of it is still in the paint... how fast does this bite into the paint? it was on max a few hours... and I have bmw paint...[/QUOTE]

It depends on what that bird eats. If they eat tart berries or acidic bugs then their poop will most likely be the same. Birds don't drink much water and have concentrated urine that is expelled with the feces to conserve water. That is the white ring you see around the turd.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

If youre using SRP, which has fillers in it, no wonders your swirls are coming back after a few washes..


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i have it, haven't used it on the bmw. i could use it to temporarely fill in the scratches till I find the time to polish it


----------

